# Couple pic's from a 3D shoot at Sherwood ,VA This weekend



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple more pic's,I had forgotten my camera in the truck so I missed the first half ,of the course than we got close enough so I went and got it .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Couple more.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Good shoot but a little on the cool side.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Lots of fun! Thanks for the pictures John.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Man you know it's cold when Bob has no sweat towel out, sorry I missed it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya I shot with him and not a drop all day .He might have been dehydrated or cold no sure .


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Love seeing 3D pics


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Always enjoy seeing photos from 3D events...thanks for sharing.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Your welcome .
I'm the same way I like seeing pic's of other 3 d shoots .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Beautiful range.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The terrain is a lot like you range Dave woods wise not as much laurel ,nice hardwoods and old growth pines .

You need to come up and shoot someday Dave I'm sure you would love it ,the guy's put a lot of effort into setting a course up .It's only about 3-4 miles off 81 exit 141 not really that far from you 1.5-2 hour's easy drive .


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang, you 'bout got the market corned on Chill X's John!

Dawg


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Was a great set and shoot. Couldn't feel my fingers for the first 10 targets tho..


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Me and Tman hit it up on Sunday.... was still chilly but warmed up alittle when the wind wasn't blowing! !! Good range though


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> The terrain is a lot like you range Dave woods wise not as much laurel ,nice hardwoods and old growth pines .
> 
> You need to come up and shoot someday Dave I'm sure you would love it ,the guy's put a lot of effort into setting a course up .It's only about 3-4 miles off 81 exit 141 not really that far from you 1.5-2 hour's easy drive .


Planning on it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Dawg I only have 2 of them .The one I bought from you I had dipped in Real Tree snow AP camo ,I had the limb graphics put back on it it looks great .

I was thinking about a HTR but I like the Chill X that much I had one dipped instead.

For me the Chill X is the best of both worlds both hunting and 3D . If they come out with a 35" axel to axel HTR I might have to have one but for now I'll be shooting my Chill X 's .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

His bow is sweet.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words Bob .


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Glad to see its 3d season up North again John. Nice range.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks Gary .The weather is getting better everyday but now the rain has set in ,so it's back to the basement too shoot .


----------

